# 950 FEL Rasie/Lower Speed Adjustment???



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi All! New here and have a question about the Raise ? Lower speed of the front end loader. Is there any adjustment? I have searched all of my manuals which are copies of JD FACTORY and find nothing. Raising is a bit faster than I am used to but is not bad. Lowering; I do my best to move the control very slightly and it's ok BUT if I push just a touch too much then it drops like a stone! Any help here would sure be appreciated!! Thank you very much, Walt~


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Walt. I can't help you, but there are quite a few members here that I'm sure can help you adjust the pressure going to your FEL.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like you're hitting the "Float" position (beyond the variable) which is intended to remove down force on the bucket, for when your scraping concrete, to avoid wear on the bucket edge.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Most loaders do not have any restrictions in either the raise or lower circuits on a loader. That being said some, usually industrial loaders may have a restricter on the lowering side only so the loader does not drop to fast. Usually most loaders will only drop too fast if there is a load in the bucket. If this is you issue discuss it with your dealer and see if the manufacturer can provide a one way restricter valve. The valve should allow the loader to raise unrestricted but will only allow a restricted drop. FYI most of the older combines used this type restricter so the head would not drop too fast and would be "controllable" for the lowering but would raise unrestricted. You may also be able to find a restricter on the web or a local hydraulic supplier if the dealer is no help. Also most loader valves have a load check which can make raising and lowering tricky what is does is will not allow the loader to move until the incoming pressure exceeds the line pressure. So the loader does not drop before it starts to raise.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Sounds like you're hitting the "Float" position (beyond the variable) which is intended to remove down force on the bucket, for when your scraping concrete, to avoid wear on the bucket edge.


Hi and thanks Hoodoo.. my tractor does not have the "float" feature but I checked out a buddies whose does and see how that works. No detent on mine for sure. He also checked out the operation on mine and agrees that it is not operator error. Really appreciate your input, Walt~


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Busted Tractor said:


> Most loaders do not have any restrictions in either the raise or lower circuits on a loader. That being said some, usually industrial loaders may have a restricter on the lowering side only so the loader does not drop to fast. Usually most loaders will only drop too fast if there is a load in the bucket. If this is you issue discuss it with your dealer and see if the manufacturer can provide a one way restricter valve. The valve should allow the loader to raise unrestricted but will only allow a restricted drop. FYI most of the older combines used this type restricter so the head would not drop too fast and would be "controllable" for the lowering but would raise unrestricted. You may also be able to find a restricter on the web or a local hydraulic supplier if the dealer is no help. Also most loader valves have a load check which can make raising and lowering tricky what is does is will not allow the loader to move until the incoming pressure exceeds the line pressure. So the loader does not drop before it starts to raise.


Thanks a bunch Busted! I was thinking along these lines as well but am very glad for your input. I own a few pieces of hydraulic equipment and have operated allot of others and never experienced this. I will take a look online and see what I can find and will post my results!! Still seems like they should built in some kind of adjustment but does not appear in any of the factory diagrams that I have studied. Thanks again and if anybody else has any input I would really appreciate it, W~


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Some control valves are better than others in "feathering" the speed of oil flow. You can install orifices in the lines to slow the flow if you like. Also could try a different control valve.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

jd110 said:


> Some control valves are better than others in "feathering" the speed of oil flow. You can install orifices in the lines to slow the flow if you like. Also could try a different control valve.


thanks jd110,,, I have been looking a bit online for "flow restrictors" because I would like to get by as cheap as possible. Any suggestions for a specific manufacture or starting orifice size would really be great. I'm thinking that if I started with an orifice which was too small I can always drill it out and test that way. A link or supplier would be absolutely perfect!! Thanks again, Walt~


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Years ago, I used to operate a boom truck that had hydraulic shut off valves to the outriggers. Wonder if you could put a hydraulic valve that would allow you to contour the flow just to your liking.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Years ago, I used to operate a boom truck that had hydraulic shut off valves to the outriggers. Wonder if you could put a hydraulic valve that would allow you to contour the flow just to your liking.


that does sound like a good idea,,, only problem with adding anything is the lack of room. This tractor is going to be worked in the woods allot but if I can't find a simple restrictor I will probably try something like you're suggesting. Thanks allot, Walt~


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dragonslayr said:


> Hi All! New here and have a question about the Raise ? Lower speed of the front end loader. Is there any adjustment? I have searched all of my manuals which are copies of JD FACTORY and find nothing. Raising is a bit faster than I am used to but is not bad. Lowering; I do my best to move the control very slightly and it's ok BUT if I push just a touch too much then it drops like a stone! Any help here would sure be appreciated!! Thank you very much, Walt~


Ah, FYI, your JD 950 is really a full blown Yanmar, just painted JD green. 

So, in order to locate info for your machine, look at the Yanmar that resembles your model. hint is in the manuals section of this forum. 

Yanmar YM2002/YM2500/YM2610 are the JD 850, 950 & 1050 twins. Not 100%, more like 90%. 

I would say, there are levers and a knob under the seat to control the 3pt and the flow control for the hydraulics. 

Look for this ...








https://www.hoyetractor.com/brokenlift.htm 

Visit site for FREE digrams https://jdparts.deere.com

Or visit Hoye for Yanmar parts for the Yanmar made John Deere's. 
https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/JD950.htm


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

oh, it took some digging. I knew the 950 was like my YM2610 for this.

Just under the seat pivot is a tiny lever. (it's like a pink color below) It's like a flow control. It just flips up and down. In the middle it flow the hydraulic fluid fast, the other two directions slows the flow down. All the way either way stops the flow completely. I know about this first hand.. On occasions I'll bump this thing and wonder why the hydraulics changed or quit. lol










Bummer that JD didn't opt for the 4-speed multi-select PTO system on the open area from that little lever to the fender on the right. That's why I bump the lever at times.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for all of that info Bmaverick!.. and the clear pics! I am away from my shop for about a week but the SECOND I get back there I will be taking a closer look under that seat!!! I will let you know if it's the same for sure!! Thanks again, Walt~


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello again... Just got back to working with my Green Yanmar and followed your suggestion Bmaverick regarding the little pink lever. It took some penetrating oil and some very gentle tapping back and forth to get it to move but I kept working it till I can now move it with just fingers. It has a stop at about three oclock and I can rotate it (counter clockwise until it hits the same stop. Problem is that no matter where it is positioned there is no difference in the speed of the FEL lowering. Any other thoughts on this? Appreciate it and thanks again, Walt~


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dragonslayr said:


> Hello again... Just got back to working with my Green Yanmar and followed your suggestion Bmaverick regarding the little pink lever. It took some penetrating oil and some very gentle tapping back and forth to get it to move but I kept working it till I can now move it with just fingers. It has a stop at about three oclock and I can rotate it (counter clockwise until it hits the same stop. Problem is that no matter where it is positioned there is no difference in the speed of the FEL lowering. Any other thoughts on this? Appreciate it and thanks again, Walt~


Sound like the unit needs to be taken apart and rebuilt. bummer. Sad the tiny lever is now working, but nothing is happening with it. There are at least 2 or 3 YT vids on this to rebuild. The cost is very cheap, it's the time and effort that is loooong. Or you can by a refurbished one for several hundred dollars from Hoye or elsewhere. 

If you don't do this type of work, sending out to a member here of thepumpguync , he can do all of the rebuild work via the mail. It should fit in one of those USPS flat rate boxes that do not charge by the weight. It comes wit a minimum ins. You can always buy up more ins, like the price of a new one. 

So, watch the YT vids and understand how it comes off, how to drain the system and such.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, took some pixs on my YM2610. It matches the YM2500, the JD 850, 950 & 1050 for the most part. The tractor doesn't have draft control, so that part on the tractor right side would not be there. No loader either, just the basics.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

That truly is an awesome beast!!,,, Hey; just occurred to me; It's really just basically a JD 950; just painted red!!! HA!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dragonslayr said:


> That truly is an awesome beast!!,,, Hey; just occurred to me; It's really just basically a JD 950; just painted red!!! HA!


Almost. Mine is like the JD850 painted red. The only difference from a 850 to a 950 is the engine cylinder size. 

YM2610/YM2500/YM257/YM2002/JD850 use the 3T80. 80 = cylinder size diameter in millimeters.

YB1600S/YM4300/JD950/JD1050 has the 3T90 engine, thus the cylinder diameter size is 90mm. 
The 1050 gets the TURBO. Both the 850 & 950 can be upgraded to the turbo too. 
3T90 is used in a Samsung excavator and a Yanmar version with the 3T90LE. 

Everything else is the same.  

The 950 has a tad bit more power. Thus you can run a sq baler a bit better.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

thanks again bmaverick; I am definitely gaining some knowledge here! My 950 has a Model 75 loader and I want to buy a Titan Quick Attach Adapter for it but they have thus far been less than helpful. Is the 75 a pin type or Euro, or what? Also; I see allot od 950's on the Net with 80's but as many 75's and not sure of the difference and maybe it's not important but I definitely NEED an adapter. I had assumed that JD had manufactured the FEL's for the 950 but are they the same for the Yanmar and maybe I should change my search language? Any thoughts? Thanks, Walt~


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Walt, Koyer FELs (front end loader) are typically mounted to many of the YM series. The 140 is for the YM2500/YM2610/JD850/JD950. 

The JD80 loader will work as well. 

Oddly, your 950 is using the 1050 loader 75. Thus, asking for quick attachments, specify the tractor as a 1050 with the 75. 

The 75 FEL can fit any of the above mentioned tractors. It's just the odd loader. 

Have you been to the JD Parts site to compare both? Maybe it's just a bucket size diff.


----------



## Rick McW (Dec 3, 2019)

Not sure if this is where I post this but, I have a jd950 and when I operate the fel the 3pth drops? Not sure if pump issue or bypass issue?


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Rick,,, not sure whether it is the right place or not BUT I got several great responses here. Sorry to tell you that I really don't know what to think about your particular issue but I sure am interested in reading the responses! I HAVE NOT yet done anything about rebuilding my control but will post again when I do. Good luck, Walt~


Rick McW said:


> Not sure if this is where I post this but, I have a jd950 and when I operate the fel the 3pth drops? Not sure if pump issue or bypass issue?


----------

